# J2EE Einstieg - Mit was?



## Thief (24. Jan 2008)

Ahoi,

ich will, nachdem ich feststellen durfte dass man mit "normalem" Java kaum einen Job bekommt, mich in J2EE einarbeiten. Leider musste ich sehr schnell feststellen dass es bei weitem komplexer ist als Java. 

Im Moment werd ich Erschlagen von den tausen Begriffen / Teilbereichen, weshalb ich jetzt einfach mal fragen wollte mit was ich anfangen sollte, und mit was ich dann weiter machen sollte *g*

Vielleicht gibts auch die ein oder andere Buchempfehlung oder Reihenfolge in der man einzelne Bücher lesen sollte. :### 

Ich sag schon einmal Danke   

Thief


----------



## jupa (24. Jan 2008)

Hallo, fang mal hiermit an...

http://www.ssw.uni-linz.ac.at/Teaching/Lectures/Sem/2000/Leitenmueller/


----------



## maki (24. Jan 2008)

> Hallo, fang mal hiermit an...


Quatsch, bevor man mit JSP anfängt, sollte man Servlets verstehen.


----------



## Verena22 (24. Jan 2008)

Ich würde dir Java ist auch eine Insel empfehlen:
www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel7/

Punkt 19 JavaServer Pages und Servlets

Gruß
Verena


----------



## Thief (25. Jan 2008)

Also wie ich das verstehe, als erstes Servlets, dann JSP und dann Beans?

Was mich total verwirrt sind die Annotations (oehm, heisst doch so, will grad nicht nachschaun *g*). Hab da ein Buch mit diversen Beispielen. Und ich find es "total nervig" wie man nach nur ein paar Zeilen Code zwei oder drei zusätzlichen Dateien erschaffen oder umändern muss, damit das geschriebene läuft... Und dann muss ich lesen dass diese Annotations im Vergleich zur vorherigen Enterprise Version alles vereinfachen 

Ok, abgesehen von Servlets und JSP. Was gib es noch was man wissen muss um sagen zu können, man kann Enterprise Programmierung? Weil für mich sieht das ganze aus als gäbe es kein "spezielles Java Enterprise" (also im Sinne von wie es C, Java oder JavaScript (etc..) gibt), sondern dass es eher eine Sammlung von Sprachen und Tools ist, die als ganzes dann als Java Enterprise gesehen wird. Oder täusche ich mich hierbei?


----------



## ARadauer (25. Jan 2008)

stimmt.
Von Sim Karte bis Großrechner, ... alles Java. Nur der Umfang der Bibliotheken ist anders..


----------



## byte (25. Jan 2008)

Man sollte generell gar nicht sagen 'man könne Enterprise Programmierung'. Die Aussage ist viel zu schwammig. Grade im Enterprise-Bereich gibts haufenweise Frameworks und Konzepte. Die wenigsten werden wohl alle perfekt beherrschen.

Dir sollte erstmal klar werden, dass es zwar eine JEE-Spezifikation von Sun gibt, jedoch verschiedenste Implementierungen und Erweiterungen in Form verschiedenster Web-Frameworks. Nicht wenige dieser Frameworks sind für sich so komplex, dass es wohl Jahre braucht, um sagen zu können, dass man sie gut beherrscht.

Mein Tipp: Erstmal ein paar Grundlagen anlesen, um die Konzepte zu verstehen, die dahinterstehen. Dann mit der Basistechnologie anfangen (JSP, Servlets) und das Ganze auf einem einfachen Servlet-Container aufsetzen (Tomcat). Wenn Du damit soweit klar kommst, kannst Du selbst entscheiden, in welche Richtung Du weitergehen willst. Du könntest Dich dann z.B. mit EJB oder Spring einarbeiten, wenn Du in Richtung Application Server gehen willst. Du könntest Dich aber auch mit einem der Webframeworks auseinandersetzen (z.B. JSF, Struts). Nie verkehrt ist sicherlich JPA (z.B. Hibernate). Aber die Basics solltest Du vorher schon verstanden haben.

Brauchbare Quelle ist sicherlich Suns JEE Tutorial: http://java.sun.com/javaee/5/docs/tutorial/doc/index.html


----------



## Thief (28. Jan 2008)

Alles klar. Werds so machen.

Falls sonst noch wer den ein oder anderen Tipp hat, darf er ihn hier ruhig posten.

Auch vielleicht in Hinblick auf das ein oder andere Buch, dass er/sie empfehlen kann


----------

